# new to this and need some help



## lana06 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all, was sorting through some stuff in my loft and came across 9 records of TCHAIKOVSKY piano concerto no1 played by Arthur Rubinstein and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Barbirolli, album no 170. It is presented in a book and as i didn't know anything about this  I contacted the British Music Library who told me it was recorded at the Abbey Road Studios in London on the 9th - 10th June 1932 and was released by HMV in December 1932. Where can I find out how to sell this as I don't want it and would rather it go to a home where it would be appreciated. Any help readers of this forum would be able to give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

You could try www.ebay.co.uk - I haven't look at their 78s section, but I am sure they have one. And I am sure the performance would make this recording desirable.


----------

